# König Zotos hat Geburtstag



## rostiger Nagel (22 November 2010)

Euer Hoheit,
ich möchte Sie zu ihren Geburtstag gratulieren. 
Alles gute und lass dich mal wieder öfter im Forum
sehen. 

Gruß aus den Ostwestfälischen Hoheitsgebiet


----------



## Gerhard K (22 November 2010)

Auch von mit alles Gute zum Freudentag
:sm24::sm20:


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (22 November 2010)

Na dann mal alles Gute von mir als Chat Sozialversager

:sm24::sm24::sm24:


----------



## Solaris (22 November 2010)

Herzlichsten Glückwunsch auch von mir!

:sm20:


----------



## Homer79 (22 November 2010)

auch von mir alles erdenklich gute zum burzeltag...:sm19:
:sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20:


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (22 November 2010)

Alles Gute auch von meiner Seite...  :sm20:


----------



## RGerlach (22 November 2010)

Hallo Zotos,


auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:  :sm20:  :sm20:


Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 November 2010)

Hallo Zotos,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Lass es ordentlich krachen.


----------



## Ralle (22 November 2010)

Ja der Fönig, auch er hat einmal im Jahr Geburtstag!
Alles Gute und es wäre schön, wenn du immer mal wieder im Forum das Wort ergreifst!


----------



## marlob (22 November 2010)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## HaDi (22 November 2010)

:sm20:

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## Jochen Kühner (22 November 2010)

Dem Fönig von mir auch alles gute...


----------



## Paule (22 November 2010)

Hallo Zotos,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag! :sm24:


----------



## Cerberus (22 November 2010)

Auch von mir Alles Gute!! :sm20:


----------



## edison (22 November 2010)

Auch von mir,
dem Fönig alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Znarf (22 November 2010)

Alles Gute auch von mir!

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## dtsclipper (22 November 2010)

Auch von mir zum Wiegenfeste
einfach nur das Beste!

dtsclipper


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 November 2010)

Hallo fönigliche Hochheit ...
auch von mir nur die besten Wünsche ...
:sm20:  und *Alles Gute* ... und lass auch mal wieder mehr von dir hören ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## repök (22 November 2010)

Auch von mir noch alles Gute...


----------



## MW (22 November 2010)

Dem Zotos wünsch ich alles gute zum Geburtstag !!!


----------



## Perfektionist (22 November 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## zotos (22 November 2010)

Vielen Dank Euch allen! 

Und ja ich habe mich in letzter Zeit rar gemacht. In der kalten Jahreszeit werde ich wohl wieder öfters ins Forum schauen.

@Helmut_von_der_Reparatur: Da sag mal einer auf den Landadel sei kein Verlass ;o) Führst Du eine geheime Liste mit den Geburtstagen?


----------



## Perfektionist (22 November 2010)

zotos schrieb:


> In der kalten Jahreszeit werde ich wohl wieder öfters ins Forum schauen.


unbedingt! Was wäre eine Wahl des Users des Jahres ohne Dich (seit es den UG auf eine einsame Insel gespült hat)?


zotos schrieb:


> @Helmut_von_der_Reparatur: Führst Du eine geheime Liste mit den Geburtstagen?


das hab ich aus dem auch noch nicht rausbekommen. @Helmut: gestehe (endlich)!


----------



## OHGN (22 November 2010)

zotos schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> @Helmut_von_der_Reparatur: Da sag mal einer auf den Landadel sei kein Verlass ;o) Führst Du eine geheime Liste mit den Geburtstagen?



Nicht nur Helmut führt geheime Listen, auch ich habe Deinen Geburtstag im Hinterkopf, seit du die Daten 2008 aus Deinem Profil entfernt hast... 

Alles Gute, zotos !


----------



## diabolo150973 (23 November 2010)

Hallo, Zotos,

ich gratuliere natürlich auch ganz herzlich zum Geburtstag! 
Alles Gute!!!

Schöne Grüße in den Süden,

dia


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 November 2010)

Hallo Zotos, mein König.

Auch aus Finnland ein Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Alles Gute.


----------



## Verpolt (23 November 2010)

Wünsch Dir auch alles Gute zum Fest


:sm24:    :sm20:


----------



## lorenz2512 (23 November 2010)

hallo,
von mir alles gute, alter freund-feind, schön das du wieder öfters aktiv werden willst.


----------



## Jan (23 November 2010)

*Wenn auch etwas spät...*

Auch von mir alles Gute nachträglich.

:sm20:


----------



## zotos (23 November 2010)

OHGN schrieb:


> Nicht nur Helmut führt geheime Listen, auch ich habe Deinen Geburtstag im Hinterkopf...



Hallo OHGN,
erinnere mich mal daran das ich Dir bei Gelegenheit den Hinterkopf neu Formatiere. ;o)


----------

